# ZInstall XP7 - For a painless upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7



## NewsBytes (Feb 1, 2010)

Due to the disaster that was Windows Vista, many Windows users would have been left stranded with XP as the time came for an upgrade to Microsoft's latest Windows 7. This was since Microsoft did not leave users with a clear upgrade path between Windows XP and Windows 7. This is despite the fact that Microsoft claims Windows 7 is more compatible with Windows XP applications than Vista.
 
Here comes ZInstall XP7 which takes away the pain from upgrading your Windows XP system to Windows 7 and ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

